# powerhead for circulation



## im_a_clownfish

Hi all!

I'm setting up a 65G saltwater tank with liverock.

I have a fluval 304 canister filter rated at 260GPH, and am wondering what powerhead I should get for additional circulation (and to aim towards the surface to keep the water well oxygenated).

Just wondering how many GPH I should be looking at. I don't want to overdo it, but want good circulation in the tank. I imagine the fluval canister filter will help but wondering how large of a powerhead to get.

I am also going to buy a TurboTwist 6X UV sterilizer, and it suggests hooking up to a prefilter or canister filter to keep it clean. The sterilizer wants between 100-400GPH of flow, which the canister filter looks like will work just fine. Do the uv sterilizers cause any significant impedance in water flow? I'd rather hook the sterilizer up to a good powerhead, but I can imagine that it would get much dirtier this way and not last nearly as long. Can you even clean a sterilizer?

Thanks!

-James


----------



## Electric Monk

im_a_clownfish said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm setting up a 65G saltwater tank with liverock.
> 
> I have a fluval 304 canister filter rated at 260GPH, and am wondering what powerhead I should get for additional circulation (and to aim towards the surface to keep the water well oxygenated).
> 
> Just wondering how many GPH I should be looking at. I don't want to overdo it, but want good circulation in the tank. I imagine the fluval canister filter will help but wondering how large of a powerhead to get.
> 
> I am also going to buy a TurboTwist 6X UV sterilizer, and it suggests hooking up to a prefilter or canister filter to keep it clean. The sterilizer wants between 100-400GPH of flow, which the canister filter looks like will work just fine. Do the uv sterilizers cause any significant impedance in water flow? I'd rather hook the sterilizer up to a good powerhead, but I can imagine that it would get much dirtier this way and not last nearly as long. Can you even clean a sterilizer?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -James


Hi James, As far as powerheads and flow are concerned, i've heard anything from 7x tank volume to 20x tank volume per hour suggested. It all depends what you want and what your tank needs (wow...could that sound any more wooley  )

To put it another way, Buy one powerhead, find a good place in your tank to put it then watch the tank flow, use the air tube if it has one (it should do)and watch the bubbles. In your judgement is the water flowing enough to 'wash' over the live rock to help with filtration and is the water flowing over the substrate enough to clear any dead spots in the tank where excess food and fish poo (sorry  ) can build up. If not, go and buy a second (+) and look again.

I'm guessing (and only guessing) that you will need 3-5 powerheads to get a good flow in your tank.

I have 3 in my 39g FOWLR tank, 1 is setup as a 'power filter' to 'polish' the water and remove debris (I tell you what, it bloody works!!!!) and 2 on 7 day, 24 hour timers to 'fire' at random times between 10 and 30 minutes then pause for 10 and 30 minutes.

Live rock gets a good wash when all 3 are on and fish like my Mandarin can hunt for food when only the lower GPH filter powerhead is on..........

It works well for me and my fishy mates


----------



## Fishfirst

yes you can clean uv sterilizers. (don't do it while its on mind you!) And flow should be around at LEAST 5X your gallonage per hour. By the way are you planning on a skimmer??? I would get around 10X, that should be good enough for a fowlr.


----------



## im_a_clownfish

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the answers.

Yes, I do have a protein skimmer purchased as well. I believe it does up to 100 or 120 gallon tanks, so my 65 should be fine with it.

For the powerheads, I've heard of people aiming one at the surface for air circulation and current, and then one at the sand floor to keep good circulation from there, and to keep bad things from accumulating....


----------



## TheOldSalt

That sounds good. I would also recommend powersweep type self-oscillating powerheads.


----------

